# Confused on how to handle the situation



## Confusedhusband16

I have been married for almost 8 years. This is the 2nd marriage for both of us. When I met my wife, we were both dating others and eventually got serious and stopped playing the field and got married.
Here is the big question?? 
A mutual friend shared a e-mail with me that was sent by my wife to her. Our friend was going thru a rough break up and I guess my wife was just trying to help.. she said that soon after we got engaged one of the guys she was dating asked her to marry her and she told him it was too late. Well in her e-mail to our friend she stated that if she had to do it all over again she wouldn't have insisted from the previous boyfriend that they get married..she said he was the best friend she ever had and that if she could do it over again she would do things differently.. The old boyfriend has since passed away, but she told our friend she never stopped thinking of hime or caring for him.. 
The problem is I feel used, betrayed, and unloved..is it me? or should I confront the issue?


----------



## CSmith

I would honestly just confront her, she may have said that because she feels guilty for not getting with him..she may even think that if she was with him he wouldn't have passed. You never know with that type of situation.


----------

